# Race Face 2x10 carbon



## eddy02 (Sep 5, 2010)

Carbon and aluminum options

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/race-face-2011.html


----------



## danridesbikes (Sep 10, 2009)

4th time you posted these cranks

SPAM


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

eddy02 said:


> Carbon and aluminum options
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/race-face-2011.html


Sweet, they're bringing back the Turbines!!!:thumbsup: Looks like the little information card in that link says the Turbines will be available in 170, 175 and 180mm. Very nice....

I can't quite make out the MSRP, does that say Euro 319 for the turbines at the pinbike link?

BB


----------



## elasto (May 28, 2009)

The 2x10 Next and Next SL is very interresting. I wonder what the price will be. It says 799€ for the Next SL in the big picture and that's a lot.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

I wonder if Race Face have sorted out their carbon problems. The Turbines seem cool. All of them are about a year too late though.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

I've had no issues with the warranty replacement for my Next cranks after a year or thereabouts, so they seem to have sorted that carbon spider problem.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Specs & Colours
BUILT FOR: XC Racing/Trail
SIZE: 170, 175mm & 68/73mm BB shell
Also available with BB92 press-fit or BB30 conversion bottom bracket assembly
WEIGHT: complete with bb
595g (26-38T, 175mm)
610g (28-40T, 175mm)
625g (30-42T, 175mm)
CHAINLINE: 49-51mm adjustable
B.C.D: 80/120mm
RING CONFIGURATION: 
26/38 Turbine 10 speed
28/40 Turbine 10 speed
30/42 Turbine 10 speed
COLOUR: Gloss Carbon

It doesn't seem to be compatible with BB PF30, which is disappointing.

Also, I'd have liked to see a 42/28 ring configuration.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

sfer1 said:


> I'd have liked to see a 42/28 ring configuration.


Get Mattias Hellore to make you some chainrings. He seems to have a lot of happy customers.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

They make a 28 and 42 ring, they just don't put them together. Buy the 30/42 crank and one replacement 28T ring and Bob's your uncle.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

my rings are only 48g for the two of them...


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

facelessfools said:


> my rings are only 48g for the two of them...


What crank and rings are those and how do they shift?

Thanks


----------



## indian fire trail (Nov 22, 2007)

Mattias Hellore Experimental Prototype rings for sure...


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Extralite E-bones.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

​


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

rockyuphill said:


> They make a 28 and 42 ring, they just don't put them together. Buy the 30/42 crank and one replacement 28T ring and Bob's your uncle.


It's a $700-800 crankset. People should be able to get a 42/28 ring configuration without having to spend even more money on it.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

It appears they're copying Shimano XTR ratios rather than SRAM XX.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Great news. Race Face is back in business and Universal Cycles has the Next SL 2x10 crankset in stock.

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=39996


----------



## dogdaysunrise (May 15, 2011)

Meanwhile in another forum: 40/27


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

What forum?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (May 15, 2011)

IBC MTB

Race Face Next SL 2x10 2011 Weight with BB and 3 Spacers: 522g


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Race Face Next SL 2x10 crankset 175mm 40/28*

Actual weights:

With Race Face Turbine X-Type BB (including 3 spacers)










Without BB










Right crank arm with 40/28 Turbine chainrings










Left crank arm with bolt/puller










Race Face Turbine X-Type BB (including 3 spacers)










With Race Face Press-Fit BB92 X-Type BB (including the 2.5mm spacer)


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

That's pretty close to the spec weight of 610gms for 28-40 c/w BB. That's a good sign.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yep, specially considering the BB weighs 4g more than the declared weight.

BTW, has anyone tried this BB with ACER Racing ceramic bearings?
PressFit BB92 w/ Ceramic Bearings for Shimano MTB Crank | eBay


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Enduro has one for less bucks

PRESS-IN MTB BOTTOM BRACKET FROM REAL WORLD CYCLING


----------



## B.Trimble (Oct 26, 2011)

I like the fact that they are made in Canada not China like so much these days. Good looking cranks


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

sfer1 have you been using the raceface cranks?
How do they hold up so far?


----------

